# 5 Vegas Gold Maduro The Brick Cigar Review - What a HUGE disappointment!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The wrapper is very dark,with a painted on look.It actually looks artificial. The first thing I notice is the bitter taste on my lips..and brown st...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Gold Maduro The Brick Cigar Review - What a HUGE disappointment!!


----------

